# ND or SD hunt??



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

ok next year im thinking about going on a duck and pheasant hunt and just wondering if thats possible to do on the same trip, if so would ND or SD be better?? and how much do you think it would cost like the licensees and stuff like that?? thanks for any good advice.

Caleb.


----------



## ID-Birddog (Mar 9, 2004)

Waterfowl hunting is a draw only game for non-residents in SD.


----------



## jake6413 (Oct 29, 2009)

As for SD i have no idea. But have been going to ND the past 2 seasons to hunt and couldn't be happier. I also have ran into a few guys from SD there that go there to hunt. One of them told me the pheasant hunting is much better in ND. We hunt public land with good dogs and see so many birds its unreal. As for duck not a clue. Out of state 2 week license was about a 100 bucks then just gas, food and a place to stay. We took 8 dogs and none of them could walk very well when we got home. Prob spent about 600 a piece total.


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

I tried the duck-pheasant combo this fall. Ducks require a considerable amount of scouting which takes away from your pheasant time. Ducks, like most animals, become active at first light and dusk. This also is prime time to pheasant hunt. We shot plenty both, but you'll have to decide which is going to be your primary species. Personally, i'm not going to combine the hunts again. I'll go early for the pheasants and later for the ducks.


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

[SIZE=-1]I love to go south Dakota.[/SIZE]


----------

